# Bonjour/ Hello



## ViVaMac (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone !

I'm a newbie forum. I just say , i love this forum and yours makeups, they are beautiful, and i superlove tutorials !
I confesse : I steal yours looks (yeah, it's not nice).
I am a poor French/Belge so i'm sorry for my very bad english but enjoy i understand it better when i read it.
So, if i don't understand something, or someone, please, be patient (and nice) with me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love this presentation's forum et the news avatars ! Who's make it ?
So talentueux !

Thanks to read me and you can laugth in same time (my english is really ugly).

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée/ have  a good day !!!!

ViVaMac


----------



## Janice (Sep 24, 2005)

Greetings VivaMAc! Your english is pretty darn good, I know we have  several french speaking members, hopefully you will get to meet them soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leppy made the new avatar images. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, she is very talented we are happy to have her here with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See you around the forum.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 24, 2005)

bienvenue vivamac! that's about as far as my french goes!!! nice to have u here!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Vivamac!! Your english is good!!! You will get better here as well, since we have many different languages spoken and understood here


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to this super helpful site!


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 24, 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue!
tu sembles bien te débrouiller en anglais, j' ai de la difficulté moi même, t' inquiètes pas.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 24, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## ViVaMac (Sep 25, 2005)

*Thanks/ Merci !*

Thanks guys ! 
You're really adorables  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (translate by  "cute" i think).
I feel good in here and i really enjoy to read you.
Scissor Sisters : merci aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the other too of course !

Makeup you soon.

Bises/kisses 

ViVaMAc


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 28, 2005)

Salut VivaMac! Je parle francais à tout les jours, seulement anglais quand je suis sur Specktra. 

Si tu as besoin d'aide, fais-moi signe! Je pourrai traduire certaines phrases pour toi!

Bienvenue sur Specktra!


----------



## user2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi ViVaMac and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have every day!


----------



## user3 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bonjour! Welcome to specktra! Happy to have you here!


----------



## ViVaMac (Apr 24, 2006)

Merci beaucoup ^^
bisous


Thanks you ^^
kisses


----------



## poppy z (Apr 24, 2006)

Salut! Je suis française aussi et mac addict avant tout!
Bienvenue sur Specktra. C'est un site super et les gens y sont très sympas. Alors amuse toi bien et à bientôt sur le forum.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 24, 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur Specktra (je suis retard, je sais!)!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 24, 2006)

Bonjour!! We are glad to have you here!


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 24, 2006)

Bonjour ma belle!

Tu vas totalement aimer ce forum. Les filles ici sont super gentilles! Je parle français tous les jours, et même que j'enseigne en français, donc ne t'en fais pas. Puis, j'ai remarqué que quelques autres filles parlent français aussi.

Bienvenue, et j'espère que tu vas aimer faire partie de notre groupe de belles femmes!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 25, 2006)

I know very little French, but I am happy to welcome you in English ha-ha!  I hope you have a great time here!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 25, 2006)

Well, I didn't get to welcome you when you joined, so I will now!!







Welcome to Specktra!


----------

